# hey everyone I'm 23 years old virgin male



## jackozy (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm virgin but I'm seriously want to marry with someone who is not a virgin am I weird cos my family says that all the time.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

of course your not weird. tell your family to mind their own business.
you never made an informed choice of their companions - so why should they you.
you have your own reasons and wants in life.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

jackozy said:


> I'm virgin but I'm seriously want to marry with someone who is not a virgin am I weird cos my family says that all the time.


Live your own life, you do know that this is not a date site right?

draconis


----------



## jackozy (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks for the answer justean sure it is draconis...


----------



## bzyshopinbee (Sep 17, 2008)

Im curious, why a non virgin as apposed to a man that's a virgin like yourself? 

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to experience your very first time with someone that hasn't already experienced it with others?


----------

